# Boston Police Cadet



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

I am interested i the Boston Police Cadet program, does any one have any info on how they work, daily task, and what are the requirements to get on?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't work in Boston but we do use cadets. An exam is given and background checks done.
Once hired they are assigned as call takers in the dispatch room, as well as, assigned to inside tasks assisting in clerical duties. We assign them to the traffic division, firearms division, etc.

They also get preference to coming on the department as police officers.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

For more information, you can visit the Union website here (info is 4 years old): http://www.bppa.org/cadets.asp




> (From www.bppa.org/cadets.asp) A police cadet shall maintain and file records, operate office machines, answer telephones, receive complaints, enter and index official documents, prepare routine reports, prepare and tabulate facts and figures for statistical purposes, and have similar duties of an administrative rather than an enforcement type. He shall not carry arms, nor shall he have any power of arrest other than that of an ordinary citizen. He shall be considered an employee of the city or town for the purposes of workmen's compensation.
> 
> Increase the base salary by three percent (3%) effective July 3, 1999, July 1, 2000, and July 7, 2001. The new weekly salary for bargaining unit employees shall thus be as follows:
> Effective July 3, 1999$357.41
> ...


Preference is given to those trying to become Boston Police Officers...



> *Preference is given to applicants applying to work or the B.P.D. for the following reasons:*
> 
> Those who live within the city of Boston
> Children or siblings of fallen officers
> ...







> From the Boston Police Website:
> 
> "How can I become a Cadet?
> _For this information please contact Human Resources within the BPD at (617)343-4677."_


----------



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

97c what department do you work for


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope you are already a resident if you plan to get on.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

s1w said:


> I hope you are already a resident if you plan to get on.


And I hope you have an uncle/aunt/cousin thrice removed on your sister/brother-in-law's side! :roll:


----------



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

i lived in boston all my life, and my cousins husband is a Boston Police Officer. (12 years)


----------

